# Retained placenta



## mmills75 (Jun 23, 2010)

After a patient delivers with a labor epidural, they have a retained placenta and are taken back to the operating room within 30 min to an hour the epidural is re-bolused and used as the anesthesia.  Can you bill for the 00940 with a modifier?


----------



## hgolfos (Jun 24, 2010)

I think this depends on the specific payer's rules about labor and discontinuous time.  I would check their policies regarding these two things.  Some payers pay labor at a flat rate, some consider time.  Your payer may also have specific time limits/guidance re: discontinuous time.


----------

